# Need help finding a company that does print, custom package and fullfillment services without bulk orders a must



## harlemalumni (May 16, 2014)

Hello all,
What I am looking for I thought was simple but I'm having a very hard time finding a company that does all.

what i'm looking for is:
- a company that lets me print my artwork in various shirt formats
- does fulfillment orders/ shipping
- creates custom tags and labels
- package items in custom box (all white box with just logo)
- does not require orders in bulk
- allows me to intergrate shopping cart with my own created store through wordpress or has a back end account where i can place orders on my own after they been bought from my website


I love jakprints because they do EVERYTHING I want but only do bulk orders and no fullfillments. I was told to check out galloree and I like what I saw on the website but they don't have hats and I cant find anywhere that mentions custom packages.

any and all help is appreciated! thank you!


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

I too am looking for such a service who just knocks the ball out the park. I have the ultimate marketing strategy and would love to focus on that end of things... Is there anyone who can create A PREMIUM QUALITY shirt with hang tags neck labels...basically with all the bells and whistles. OP your on to something


----------



## harlemalumni (May 16, 2014)

paruhdice said:


> I too am looking for such a service who just knocks the ball out the park. I have the ultimate marketing strategy and would love to focus on that end of things... Is there anyone who can create A PREMIUM QUALITY shirt with hang tags neck labels...basically with all the bells and whistles. OP your on to something



I just found company called greatapparelforyou. they seem to do everything except the custom packaging. giving them a call to see how to get things going and if they provide all I ask even though it's not listed on their website


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

Yeah GAFY seems legit, as I am also in the chicagoland area this may be a good choice.. But they have a $350 dollar initiation fee. where $250 of the money goes to my orders. Which isn't bad if im serious, but do they apply woven waist line tags? do the heat press neck labels... we'll see... Any other AWESOME FULFILLMENT COMPANIES??


----------



## Mark Clair (Jun 10, 2014)

Hi, Interesting idea! I wonder you couldn't find a company which does all these works. Well, I think Goldrich Printpak at Toronto, Ontario is good enough to do all theses things. They have custom box packaging services as well as printing services. But I am not sure about their shipping. I hope this link Custom Printing Services | Goldrich Printpak Inc. could give you more information.


----------



## SoloStampede (Aug 4, 2007)

I highly recommend either theprintful.com or printaura.com


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

SoloStampede said:


> I highly recommend either theprintful.com or printaura.com


neither do what i am looking for which is ...either a bottom waistline tag or printed label... and printful on prints neck tags on anvil and alternative


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why bother?......with you expecting them to do all the work, I can not imagine there will be any money left for you....If your idea is so good, you better go print some shirt and get rich....No sense giving someone else all the profit.....


----------



## paruhdice (Jul 27, 2011)

royster13 said:


> Why bother?......with you expecting them to do all the work, I can not imagine there will be any money left for you....If your idea is so good, you better go print some shirt and get rich....No sense giving someone else all the profit.....


TRUE very true... we will see. Although I wanted 100 percent of my focus to go to marketing. But I suppose Ill have to find a balance somewhere in between. UNLESS SOMEONE SEE's this post and has a SOLUTION.


----------



## Richmendoza (Jan 28, 2013)

I disagree totally because i have been doing fulfillment for several companies.
We have a industrial direct to garment machine from Kornit. So we are able to produce fast and if you pass the shipping on to your clients your looking at a nice profit depend on your pricing. On regular front print only t shirts our clients are making $6-10 dollars a shirt. We also offer for sublimation with different pricing of course. If your product is quality and marketable their is always money to be made. Look at all the online boutiques who buy brands wholesale that are made already. It all has to do with numbers and the way you present your product to the public.
Here are the brands that do very well that we produce for:
Welcome – The Noah Collection
Shop - Curt Shirt
Give God Glory Brand | Give God Glory Brand


----------



## sherm50599 (Jun 17, 2014)

You might want to re-think things a little. Let me explain. First, it sounds like you want the highest quality printing. Screen printing will provide that. Second, you need a good fulfillment company. 

So have you considered a screen printing, fulfillment company with a low (24 piece) minimum purchase? Printmojo.com only asks you to print 24 pieces, and those shirts can be for women, men, small, medium, large, etc... You get my point. If you do this, you will drive the cost way down per shirt. It will be $8-$10 or so per shirt. Printmojo.com then charges a $3.50 fulfillment charge. But, there is no storage fees for your shirts.

I think if you can get the startup funds for 24 shirts, you will have much larger margins for profit. Worth checking out.

Also, screen printing is much better than DTG.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Richmendoza said:


> I disagree totally because i have been doing fulfillment for several companies.
> We have a industrial direct to garment machine from Kornit. So we are able to produce fast and if you pass the shipping on to your clients your looking at a nice profit depend on your pricing. On regular front print only t shirts our clients are making $6-10 dollars a shirt. We also offer for sublimation with different pricing of course. If your product is quality and marketable their is always money to be made. Look at all the online boutiques who buy brands wholesale that are made already. It all has to do with numbers and the way you present your product to the public.
> Here are the brands that do very well that we produce for:
> Welcome – The Noah Collection
> ...


Are you providing the same custom product as the OP is asking for?...
- Custom packing?....
- Custom tags & labels?....
- Bottom waist line tag?....
- Anvil shirts?....


----------



## sherm50599 (Jun 17, 2014)

To be clear I do not represent printmojo.com. However, I am evaluating them for my own business. I do believe they can meet all of the requirements.


----------



## tchandler52 (Sep 17, 2012)

Contract printing is good because you do not need to keep alot of inventory that you might not sale.


----------



## IAJbrand (Jul 24, 2014)

Richmendoza said:


> I disagree totally because i have been doing fulfillment for several companies.
> We have a industrial direct to garment machine from Kornit. So we are able to produce fast and if you pass the shipping on to your clients your looking at a nice profit depend on your pricing. On regular front print only t shirts our clients are making $6-10 dollars a shirt. We also offer for sublimation with different pricing of course. If your product is quality and marketable their is always money to be made. Look at all the online boutiques who buy brands wholesale that are made already. It all has to do with numbers and the way you present your product to the public.
> Here are the brands that do very well that we produce for:
> Welcome – The Noah Collection
> ...


What site our you? I love Give God Glory shirts and would love to use your t shirt company as my supplier


----------



## IAJbrand (Jul 24, 2014)

What is your company? I love Give God Glory shirts and would love for your company to be my supplier! Let me know, thank you!


----------



## frederickkim (May 13, 2015)

I also want to know a company which can make the discussed requirements. The listed companies are good enough but I am in search of comparison.


----------



## Groseryl (May 12, 2015)

A lot of these comments are great. I also recommend holding off on creating your own tags, at least to the degree you are talking about. If you insist on it at least make it consistent between all your garments. Otherwise your price will get extreme to the point where you have no margins. We have done custom tags before for about $3/shirt to give you an idea.

Custom packaging and the rest of what you are looking or isn't too difficult and should not eat up your margins too much. We actually have a new client that was looking for almost the exact same thing but he turned away from the custom tag portion because of the price. If you get high enough sales (into the hundreds) then custom manufacturing would be the best route to go and then you can do whatever you want for tags.


----------

